# mathews Drenalin LD



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

pic???


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

*sorry*

I wish I could figure out how to do this but I only know bows and I'm not very computer savvy. If anyone would like to come to the store I would let them take and post any and all pics
Rob


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

In the Mathews 08 thread Jamesaf2870 said they got there Dren. LDs in and if you tap on riser it had a rattle and did not draw as good as the XT or the Switchback.


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

*Ld*

With the LD's we have there was and is no noise on the models in the store. we have sold some already and no noise reported yet. As per draw This is one of the smoothest drawing bows I have tried. If you get a chance to try one for yourself you will see that this is the real deal, with no hidden agenda to any one brand. We feel that it's your money and you shoot and decide what you like, not us tell you what you want to shoot.

Rob


----------



## aimhard (Jul 28, 2002)

Mine has no noise and is verrrrry smooooth..


----------



## Mike05 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Mathews LD*

Mine is very quiet and smooth, shooting it at 5 grains per pound and first time I shot it I shot a 596 on Vegas 3 spot. Like it very well.


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*drenalin ld*

Has anyone had any problems with the lds they have received,ie. rattles not as smoth draw as some other mathews bow ect. thanks


----------



## Mike05 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Drenalin LD*

No problems in the 10 or 12 that I have seen in my local shop. The only thing I have seen is that the bow is so quiet and smooth that it makes you notice how loud the assecories are. I had a problem with my sight making noise until I loctite every bolt to make sure they where tight.


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

No problems with LD, actually quiter and less vibration then my Drenalin.


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Billincamo said:


> No problems with LD, actually quiter and less vibration then my Drenalin.


Ditto I've noticed mine is quieter than my drenalin also.


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*photo Drenalin LD*

SWEET ....








photos attached here.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

what are they going for in your area?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

kc hay seed said:


> what are they going for in your area?


$709 here. :wink:

I just got mine in today, camo with black limbs.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

I just got mine in yesterday and set it up last night. From first impressions I am thinking this is my bow for the WAF 3 Star tour. I ordered mine @ 50 lbs and backed it off to 43 lbs. It has 80% let off. I can`t believe how light this long axle to axle bow is in the hand with all accessories attached! Mine is camo so I think a Dren LD in target color is next..........


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

I too have just purchased a drenalin ld. I love the smooth draw and how quiet it is. I have shot it a few times but not a lot. I will be back home this weekend to finish setting it up and get some sticks through it. I was wanting to know what kind of speed I would get at 28" with a spec arrow? If I can reach the 290 fps. realm my 2 hoyt ultra-elites will be put to rest or sold! If the speed is there I will purchase another one in all black to shoot for 3-d.
Thanks


----------



## Dartonman (Sep 9, 2002)

Wouldn't dump the Hoyts just yet My LD is a nice shooting bow, but not real speedy 28" grained out @ high 270's


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

That slow huh? Anybody else with some speed reports?


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

What about draw length? I hear that often Mathews bows come in a little long. I'm on the edge of ordering a black LD, but I wonder if I should order one at 1/2 less than my usual DL. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dartonman (Sep 9, 2002)

In fairness, I had twisted up the string to fit me @approx 27.75"

Otherwise, this is one of the smoothest, quietest bows I have shot in quite a while


----------



## Mike05 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Drenalin LD*

I would order the draw length that you need. If it comes in alittle different it is because the wheel is not in the proper position which is easy to fix by twisting or un twisting the string and cable.


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Mine is 28 inch 65% and it shot 292 grained out or a couple grains heavy.


----------



## aimhard (Jul 28, 2002)

My Dren LD equals my LX in speed, set up identical, except that the LD is 65% and the LX is 80%.


----------



## Greg29651 (Jun 12, 2007)

Why is it that this site can't have a post concerning Mathews bows without people saying "I heard this and that bad thing about that bow". Just because someone said something doesn't make it fact! I also wonder how many actually heard the RUMOR and how many are just knocking Mathews!

Can't you guys just accept that they are the best bow out there?


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

MACHXKING said:


> with no hidden agenda to any one brand. We feel that it's your money and you shoot and decide what you like, not us tell you what you want to shoot.
> 
> Rob


I will second that:darkbeer: The guys at the HuntnShak have always been unbiased and want you to shoot what YOU want to shoot! They also have one of the widest variety of manf. I have seen at a local shop!

If you get a chance stop by and talk with them......You wont be disappointed:wink:


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Greg29651 said:


> Why is it that this site can't have a post concerning Mathews bows without someone saying "I heard this and that bad thing about that bow". Can't you guys just accept that they are the best bow out there?


If you're referring to my post: I just bought an Apex and an Apex 7, for the reason you give. I learned from posts on the *Mathews forum* that draw length tends to be a little long out of the box, so I thought I would bounce it here to see what people's experiences have been with the LD. When I spend 800+ bucks, I want to know everything first so I can actually shoot it when it comes in. My post doesn't even have the appearance of "bashing."


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I will measure mine soon. At first impressions, it feels short. 

My last 4 bows from Mathews has come in at 30.25" for a 30" draw. That is hard up against the wall, instead of middle of the valley per ASA specs.  I could get them exact if I wanted.


----------



## Greg29651 (Jun 12, 2007)

badbow148 said:


> In the Mathews 08 thread Jamesaf2870 said they got there Dren. LDs in and if you tap on riser it had a rattle and did not draw as good as the XT or the Switchback.


No PB26 I wasn't refering to your post, I didn't think you were bashing at all. Your question is a perfectly legitimate question. As for the draw length I have a 27.5" draw but due to everyone saying it would be a little long I went with the 27". I wish I had gone with the 27.5", but it is just a tad long out of the box IMO.


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Alright! :cocktail:


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

*Thank you*



bowaholic77 said:


> I will second that:darkbeer: The guys at the HuntnShak have always been unbiased and want you to shoot what YOU want to shoot! They also have one of the widest variety of manf. I have seen at a local shop!
> 
> If you get a chance stop by and talk with them......You wont be disappointed:wink:


thank you very much. We try to get everone what they need not what we need to sell them. Anyone near the shop this weekend stop in. We are having customer appreciation weekend with ladies night on sunday. I have many 07 bows that are priced " make me a fair offer" no joke. with 9 bow lines in the store I want 07 bows gone at all cost or loss. Custom strings will be made by Rock Solid on the spot with free install. Tree Stands 25% off. let's just say some bows or bow packages will be over 50% off normal price. Mathews Pro staff shooters Mike and Susan Davis will be here showing people the new 08 Mathews (great people), PSE will be here with the new 08 lineup for you to try. Just to many deals to mention stop by you will not be sorry. Shoot a bow break a ballon win a prize. 1 bow given away daily stop in to win, Sunday only woman can win a bow, Saturday a youth bow. Need to get everyone involved sorry guy's but your family members can win a bow

Rob
804-556-7012
www.huntnshak.com


----------



## Mike05 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Draw length*

With all the talk of drawlength being long or short oyt of the bow do people actually look at the position of the wheel before they come to that conclusion? On the drenalin wheel there are two indintations (round marks) on the wheel that if you put a straight edge to connect the two marks, that straight edge should be running parallel with the string. If it is not then the wheel is either over or under wrapped. I cal only speak for my Drenalin but when those marks are running parallel with the strings my bow is exactly at the draw lenght and pounds it is made to. two or three twist in the cable can change the lenght quite abit depending on how many twist are already in it.


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Mike05 said:


> With all the talk of drawlength being long or short oyt of the bow do people actually look at the position of the wheel before they come to that conclusion? On the drenalin wheel there are two indintations (round marks) on the wheel that if you put a straight edge to connect the two marks, that straight edge should be running parallel with the string. If it is not then the wheel is either over or under wrapped. I cal only speak for my Drenalin but when those marks are running parallel with the strings my bow is exactly at the draw lenght and pounds it is made to. two or three twist in the cable can change the lenght quite abit depending on how many twist are already in it.


http://forums.mathewsinc.com/viewtopic.php?t=40837


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

MACHXKING said:


> thank you very much. We try to get everone what they need not what we need to sell them. Anyone near the shop this weekend stop in. We are having customer appreciation weekend with ladies night on sunday. I have many 07 bows that are priced " make me a fair offer" no joke. with 9 bow lines in the store I want 07 bows gone at all cost or loss. Custom strings will be made by Rock Solid on the spot with free install. Tree Stands 25% off. let's just say some bows or bow packages will be over 50% off normal price. Mathews Pro staff shooters Mike and Susan Davis will be here showing people the new 08 Mathews (great people), PSE will be here with the new 08 lineup for you to try. Just to many deals to mention stop by you will not be sorry. Shoot a bow break a ballon win a prize. 1 bow given away daily stop in to win, Sunday only woman can win a bow, Saturday a youth bow. Need to get everyone involved sorry guy's but your family members can win a bow
> 
> Rob
> 804-556-7012
> www.huntnshak.com


I was gonna stay in Maryland this weekend.........But I might have to come back home for the weekend:wink:


----------



## BYRD CREEK (Jan 22, 2007)

Come on by this weekend. Ill be there building custom strings for you while you wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

BYRD CREEK said:


> Come on by this weekend. Ill be there building custom strings for you while you wait!!!!!!!!!


My strings are all new.....But I must admit that is a pretty sweet deal! Check out new bows and get custom strings while you wait

That area has been needing something like this for a long time. Thanks for putting forth the effort to bring a good archery shop to the central Va area:darkbeer:


----------



## kyhunter57 (May 13, 2006)

*Ld*

I really like mine,no problems with noise, way better than my original Dren.My 28.5/70 LD shoots my 325 grn. 23 speeds at 297 - almost exactly the same speed as my LX (just like Deadaim mentioned above). Not the fastest bow out there but very respectable speed and very stable to shoot. I highly recommend it .


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

Looked at one yesterday, sweet bow, unfortunately dealer wanted $845  for it. I chose to not even shoot it.


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

kyhunter57 said:


> I really like mine,no problems with noise, way better than my original Dren.My 28.5/70 LD shoots my 325 grn. 23 speeds at 297 - almost exactly the same speed as my LX (just like Deadaim mentioned above). Not the fastest bow out there but very respectable speed and very stable to shoot. I highly recommend it .


Just wondering if you know you are risking damaging your bow by shooting it below 5 grains/pound of draw weight. (unless you have the limbs backed out). Minimum arrow weight for all manufacturers, except High Country, is 5 grains/pound, which means a 70 lb bow needs a 350 grain arrow.

macatac


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

Mine is 68#'s, 29" draw length, 388 gr arrow. Speed is 282. Arrow is 48 grains heavy for IBO. At 3.5 grains per FPS, it should shoot around 295 FPS IBO legal. Not to shabby for a target bow.


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

I shot this buck through a screen out of a ground blind at 20 yds and found the arrow stuck 6" in the ground 25 yards past the deer. It was a good double lung hit with a piston point. I would say it has plenty of kinetic energy.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Billincamo said:


> I shot this buck through a screen out of a ground blind at 20 yds and found the arrow stuck 6" in the ground 25 yards past the deer. It was a good double lung hit with a piston point. I would say it has plenty of kinetic energy.



Nice buck! :mg:


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

*65% or 80%???*

Does anyone know how much the speed difference is when going from 80% to 65%?
The people at mathews said no difference. Just looking for some real world experience to back that up.


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm invoking Man Law... I'd like to see some of those black/camo LDs....


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Olink said:


> I'm invoking Man Law... I'd like to see some of those black/camo LDs....



I did actually shot mine once today. I word will describe how the shot felt ....


AWESOME!


----------



## josh5454 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Ld*

I love mine. Smoother than my drenalin and more forgiving. Great bow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> I did actually shot mine once today. I word will describe how the shot felt ....
> 
> 
> AWESOME!



Very nice, thanks for the pic Sage!


----------



## Flick24 (Oct 11, 2007)

I really like the camo riser/black limb combo. The last three Mathews I have owned have been that way. (SB XT, Drenalin, and coming this week Dren. LD)
Nice Pic


----------

